# Do I keep the light on during fishless cycle with plants?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going to cycle a 5 gallon with moss and crypts. Do I need to keep the light on? I read/heard that the nitrifying bacteria multiply slower/die with light on but I'm afraid my plants may die from the couple weeks of cycling with the light off. I'm using a 13 watt 6500K Phillips daylight spiral bulb.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't cycle my tank with plants in. They'd benefit from it though I would think. Keep low hours to stay safe if you've read otherwise.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The beneficial bacteria is mostly in your filter and the substrate. The light being on shouldn't effect either IMO. The plants need the light on to keep them healthy and to help them out compete algea. You want the plants off to a good start. The cycling process is good food for them. As effox suggested you could run them on a timer for maybe less than the recommended time which is usually 8 to 10 hrs.

Glad to hear you are taking time to cycle your tank properly.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

standard photoperiod...nothing special or different is needed

i would hope though that you didn't spend too much $ on plants for your cycling tank. plants can have a tough time coping...i've seen eager beavers spend big $ on nice plants for them to be only mush in 2 weeks. Your new plants will die with no light in a tank which is currently being cycled (moss might be okay though...tough buggers). Don't add anything else to the plants than the moss and crypts until your water parameters are proper.


----------

